# apache22 and apr, install fails



## jonathon (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all,
Hoping someone can shed some light on this ...
With freebsd 6.3, trying to install apache22 I keep running into this error.

```
Making all in support
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/include   -
rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -o htpasswd  htpasswd.lo   -lm -
L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -lpcre /usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.la -lexpat -liconv /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.la -lcrypt
htpasswd.o(.text+0x14): In function `seed_rand':
/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.16/support/htpasswd.c:133: undefined reference to `apr_generate_random_bytes'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1
```

I have read the UPGRADING file and tried following solutions found in this blog post

I've complete removed and cleaned ports database of all apr apr1 and apache22 and tried reinstalling but everything I try results in the same error.
Any suggestions would be much appreciated
cheers,
Jonathon


----------



## lethe (Aug 16, 2010)

I get the same thing, but when compiling from source, not ports.


```
htpasswd.o(.text+0x1bc): In function `seed_rand':
/usr/local/stuff/httpd-2.2.16/support/htpasswd.c:133: undefined reference to `apr_generate_random_bytes'
gmake[2]: *** [htpasswd] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/stuff/httpd-2.2.16/support'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/stuff/httpd-2.2.16/support'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```


----------



## lethe (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry.. forgot to state, FreeBSD 8.0 i386


----------



## lethe (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't why how.. but it seems to have fixed itself? I deinstalled apr from ports (was built by who knows what) and manually installed devel/apr1 then resumed "make" for Apache, and everything worked.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2010)

`less +/20100518 /usr/ports/UPDATING` probably.


----------

